# DS #2514: KORG DS-10 Synthesizer (Japan)



## T-hug (Jul 27, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3471^^


----------



## wnb520 (Jul 27, 2008)

oh, great!
thanks for xpa


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 27, 2008)

HOLY CRAP ITS DUMPED!'

although since its early morning I can't find a site that has it yet


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 27, 2008)

FUCK YES. IT'S OUT.


----------



## adzix (Jul 27, 2008)

great release, i am really curious how well the emulation is.
gonna give it a try right away


----------



## acoustic.digital (Jul 27, 2008)

its just a simple synth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i doubt i'll ever use it for makin tunes hehe


----------



## wnb520 (Jul 27, 2008)

it's just 64mbit ...


----------



## jacensday (Jul 27, 2008)

that just made my weekend.

between this and nitrotracker, i just may never open sonar up again.


----------



## JPH (Jul 27, 2008)

No doubt this release will take forever to find.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, and it IS in english. awesome.


----------



## hova1 (Jul 27, 2008)

****ING HELL! FINALLY! THANK YOU DiPLODOCUS! /CRUISE CONTROL


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh hell yeah! I have been waiting for this for the past year!


----------



## nintendood (Jul 27, 2008)

Finally.. but I can't find it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sooo I still have to wait.


----------



## Frozen_Fish (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome, I was expecting it to be in Japanese, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## popopola (Jul 27, 2008)

is this in complete english?


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 27, 2008)

Pretty much, I'd assume


----------



## Alastair (Jul 27, 2008)

acoustic.digital said:
			
		

> its just a simple synth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree. I have a Kaossilator as well as a MS-10 VSTi and I still think I'll find a lot of uses for this! I'm very excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you're not into synthesisers at all then clearly you won't have a use for this, though.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 27, 2008)

What is this?


----------



## Alastair (Jul 27, 2008)

An emulation - with new features - of a classic synthesiser.
Original: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korg_MS-10
DS-10 Demo.: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rorBOzwR3Tc


----------



## komander (Jul 27, 2008)

has anyone found it yet?


----------



## hova1 (Jul 27, 2008)

komander said:
			
		

> has anyone found it yet?


i haven't found it yet


----------



## nintendood (Jul 27, 2008)

I got it already thanks to someone.


----------



## tjas (Jul 27, 2008)

I haven't found it yet


----------



## rushpunk (Jul 27, 2008)

I havent found it yet either, but im sooo excited!!!


----------



## redviper (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's the official website with some sample sounds: http://aqi.co.jp/product/ds10/en/index.html

Sounds are here: http://aqi.co.jp/product/ds10/jp/sound_movie.html


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome. I cant wait.


----------



## bfoos (Jul 27, 2008)

Got it. It's definitely a pretty neat piece of software.


----------



## Alastair (Jul 27, 2008)

Someone friendly sent me this. It's SOOOOOO AMAZING! I love my kaossilator and its preset sounds but this allows you to actually choose what effects are on the X and Y axis out of about a list of 30 or so! So you get your patch ready and make a custom kaoss-like pad for it. Phenomenal. I must say though, I'm running it on a CycloDS Evo. and I've had it freeze on me twice in half an hour.


----------



## Frozen_Fish (Jul 27, 2008)

So far I've only been able to find it on some Chinese website, but I you need to be registered and I can't sign up


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2008)

Can anyone confirm that the file size is really only 600KB?

Looks great though, gonna try this out asap!


----------



## Alastair (Jul 27, 2008)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm that the file size is really only 600KB?
> 
> Looks great though, gonna try this out asap!


It is. It compresses well. It's 64Mbit.


----------



## RottenFox (Jul 27, 2008)

brilliant,a lot of fun to be had from this..


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 27, 2008)

Argh, none of my sites have it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2008)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Takeshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks. I thought that too because the synthesizer should be algorithms only, shouldn't it?

edit: forgot to quote ...


----------



## Alastair (Jul 27, 2008)

I think I'm going to buy this programme/game. Perfect for collaboration and live F-ing-around.



			
				Takeshi said:
			
		

> Okay, thanks. I thought that too because the synthesizer should be algorithms only, shouldn't it?


I think so, yes. There shouldn't be any sounds, just graphics and the sound engine. I'm rubbish with the MS-10, maybe this'll give me the practice to be able to use an MS hehe.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 27, 2008)

This looks good.. Managed to find a dump.. Gonna put it on my sd now and play it..


----------



## Jackreyes (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm gonna have a play around with it.
Found a dump on the internet...


----------



## Sp33der (Jul 27, 2008)

w00t its dumped


----------



## tjas (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Daimakaimura!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 downloading now!

I get a japanese message in the beginning and then I can't go further.. R4 user.. maybe try the arm7 fix


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 27, 2008)

It trims down to 5.8MB (~6MB) for those who are wondering with the NDSTokyoTrim tool =)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2008)

tjas said:
			
		

> Thanks Daimakaimura!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which firmware are you using? It works absolutely fine for me with fw 1.18.


----------



## tjas (Jul 27, 2008)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> tjas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just updated it to 1.18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still the jap text... hmm maybe I should clean up my memory card..


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2008)

tjas said:
			
		

> Takeshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really strange. I only got the message 'Formatting save data. Please don't turn off the power' the first time I started it.  Also, the whole program is in english for me.


----------



## tjas (Jul 27, 2008)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> tjas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am cleaning my memory card now.. but I have to go to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sucks... I'll be back tomorrow! stay tuned


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 27, 2008)

Damn where are you people finding this (don't answer that, its illegal)! I need to find it!


----------



## tjas (Jul 27, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Damn where are you people finding this (don't answer that, its illegal)! I need to find it!



It works for me now! I updated my r4


----------



## woland84 (Jul 27, 2008)

Just downloaded, gotta try it now.

EDIT: Works fine on EDGE and DSTT


----------



## Cermage (Jul 27, 2008)

someone update filename with this: KORG_DS_-_10_Synthesizer_JPN_NDS-DiPLODOCUS.rar
filesize; 587.12kb

should make it a little easier for people to find =)


----------



## popopola (Jul 27, 2008)

woo.. ty incomplete


----------



## Neko (Jul 27, 2008)

This is awesome. Even someone as stupid as me can make some cool beats with it. And it's in english. =)


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes! Finally found a site!


----------



## hova1 (Jul 27, 2008)

wow, this this is better than i thought.  it's 100% english btw


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 27, 2008)

hova1 said:
			
		

> wow, this this is better than i thought.  it's 100% english btw


more like 99%.
the incorrect save type error, and part of the logo still seem to be japanese.


----------



## pilotwangs (Jul 27, 2008)

Im still looking for it....


----------



## Cermage (Jul 27, 2008)

oh and as for rom size its a 64mbit rom =) compression is amazing to get it down to around 600kb


----------



## dice (Jul 27, 2008)

*this thread is about the game, not your quests in obtaining the rom. Anymore posts like the one two posts above will be trashed (with raised warning levels for repeat offenders)*


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2008)

This is awesome. The possibilities are very good and you can make your first beats after minutes. Is there any word on a PAL release yet? The japanese, amazon exclusive, version is quite expensive for a DS title.



			
				dice said:
			
		

> *this thread is about the game, not your quests in obtaining the rom. Anymore posts like the one two posts above will be trashed (with raised warning levels for repeat offenders)*


Thanks.


----------



## The_Super_Infram (Jul 27, 2008)

Has annyone got this working on the G6 Lite?

It starts and the "formating save data" message appears and then nothing happens (i waited some minutes)...


----------



## beboy (Jul 27, 2008)

Fucking M3 Lite !!! After Daigasso DX, now it's Korg DS 10...
Game crashes when it tries to create the save file... :/


----------



## kutabare (Jul 27, 2008)

Works fine on an old Mini SD Supercard.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Jul 27, 2008)

Damn, I wake up early and its already out? Frackin sweet! And its so small too. I was expecting at least 32MB.

And its a new release that works on the R4! Awesome!


----------



## Frozen_Fish (Jul 27, 2008)

-snip-


----------



## jooozek (Jul 27, 2008)

use drums luke


----------



## tsunamii (Jul 27, 2008)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> This is awesome. The possibilities are very good and you can make your first beats after minutes. Is there any word on a PAL release yet? The japanese, amazon exclusive, version is quite expensive for a DS title.


have you looked on play asia yet?
http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-9g-49-en-70-2nlo.html
and shipping doesnt add too much to it
or are you looking for something cheaper?


----------



## MagNetCZ (Jul 27, 2008)

Ah well, to no surprise my first song sucks balls. And I have the feeling any other ones will share a similar fate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If I find a line-in jack cable I might even upload it


----------



## da_rula (Jul 27, 2008)

My first test-song --> http://da-rula.de/Musik/ds-10/Song_01.mp3

It's very crappy, but i just wanted to test the main program 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those who are interested in what the program can do, i recored the 2 demo songs as well:

http://da-rula.de/Musik/ds-10/Demo-1.mp3
http://da-rula.de/Musik/ds-10/Demo-2.mp3


----------



## jacksonbrown (Jul 27, 2008)

Would this be a good place to ask what certain features are/do?
On the Kaoss Pad screen there's a button "SMT" that switches to "HLD" when you click it, but I can't tell what difference it makes.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 27, 2008)

Confirmed working on M3 Perfect SD with 4x DMA, Software Reset, Trim Rom, and Force R/W!

And wow, I guess I shouldn't have cleared out space on my card since it trimmed so much off.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 27, 2008)

Shweet!










.....And my DS is in for repair......

EDIT: Whoh, that was the smallest Rom I have ever downloaded. It took like 2 seconds to download.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2008)

tsunamii said:
			
		

> Takeshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've seen that but was searching for something cheaper actually. Maybe I shouldn't have asked for a PAL release, since that wouldn't be much cheaper anyways.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jul 27, 2008)

I have... no idea how to use this thing. >.<

Guess I'll just have to screw around with it some more...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 27, 2008)

yay. more releases in the middle of the nightt
oh wells. this'll be fun.
DJ on the go, yo


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 27, 2008)

Great, now what am i going to do with AXE?


----------



## pbolmstedt (Jul 27, 2008)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm that the file size is really only 600KB?


diplodocus-korgds10.nds 8,388,608 bytes


----------



## Rictrunks (Jul 27, 2008)

*New SAMPLE Videos from Japanese Blogs.*
http://www.nintendocu.com/index.php?subact...amp;ucat=4&


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 27, 2008)

FINALLY! I've waited patiently for a while!


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 27, 2008)

I have been fooling around with this all morning, Someone should make a tutorial because I am still a little confused about it.


----------



## berlinka (Jul 27, 2008)

Is game is EVERYTHING I expected it to be. It's intuitive, it has got a nice stylish but simple GUI, the sound is superb, the fiddlig around is very addcitive, you have a very easy save function and it's all in english.

Wow, best DS application PERIOD. You can now use your DS as a real serious electronic instrument.

Absolutely magnificent.


----------



## pbolmstedt (Jul 27, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Is game is EVERYTHING I expected it to be. It's intuitive, it has got a nice stylish but simple GUI, the sound is superb, the fiddlig around is very addcitive, you have a very easy save function and it's all in english.
> 
> Wow, best DS application PERIOD. You can now use your DS as a real serious electronic instrument.
> 
> Absolutely magnificent.


Post some tunes!


----------



## MagNetCZ (Jul 27, 2008)

Rictrunks said:
			
		

> *New SAMPLE Videos from Japanese Blogs.*
> http://www.nintendocu.com/index.php?subact...amp;ucat=4&


Some of those tunes are damn good, way better than the official videos they used for marketing (I think they're included there).


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, and, uh, while I'm here...

Seems you guys are able to post your works here online. How do you do it?

By recording through an emulator or something?

Or is there like a web-uploading service you can use in the "game"? (Doubt the latter, but would be awesome if included)


----------



## da_rula (Jul 27, 2008)

Just connect the DS to your PC Audio Line-In and use some record software 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





With some cable like this:


----------



## vanlol (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x69dx5_ko...eo-3_videogames

This is pretty good


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 27, 2008)

da_rula said:
			
		

> Just connect the DS to your PC Audio Line-In and use some record software
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Wow, I had one of those. I never knew what it was. What kind of software can I use?


----------



## da_rula (Jul 27, 2008)

Every software, which can record from line-in/mic-in will do. I do it with CoolEdit Pro, which isnt freeware.


----------



## dib (Jul 27, 2008)

Pretty sure Winamp has plenty of input plugins.  And as an added bonus, run Milkdrop while playing back your song.

But yeah, I was concerned when this thing turned out to be only eight megabytes (less than one compressed, and a bit over five when trimmed) but evidently it's all there.  Just finished playing with it for the last twenty minutes rocking out to some random crap and it's all the fun you would for as a portable Fruity Loops/whatever.

Love the audio boost technology, it sounds so clear at max volume.  I wish that technology would be integrated into video games.


----------



## K2Valor (Jul 27, 2008)

I can make some pretty good beats and stuff, but I don't understand how the "Song" function works. Anyone wanna explain?


----------



## Alastair (Jul 27, 2008)

K2Valor said:
			
		

> I can make some pretty good beats and stuff, but I don't understand how the "Song" function works. Anyone wanna explain?


I haven't been playing it much (have beens leeping, actually) but I think (hope) that could be for looping bars and making different ones to add to form a song?


----------



## da_rula (Jul 27, 2008)

Just make some patterns (for example create a beat, copy the whole beat from pattern 1 to pattern 2 and remove the snares from the beat at pattern 2), then go to
song mode and mark the first 4 squares in the first row, and the 5th to 8th square in row 2. now play. it will first play the full beat and after 4 steps it will play the same
beat without snare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thats all, very easy to learn.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't know how to make patterns go together. It just stays on pattern 1, it never changes!


----------



## da_rula (Jul 27, 2008)

You always start on pattern1, go and create some beat, then switch to pattern screen (you will see pattern1 highlighted with a red dot), then chose "copy" from the upper
menu and after that click on pattern2. Now you got a copy from your beat on pattern2. Now SELECT pattern2 to change it a bit, et voila, you got to different patterns
which will nicely fit into song mode.


----------



## Rictrunks (Jul 27, 2008)

I have got one of that cable. I've recorded one simple music.
Here is it: http://rapidshare.com/files/132890099/korg-ds-hasta.mp3.html
The sound quality is very good.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 27, 2008)

YESYESYES! FINALLY, I totally forgot about this.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 27, 2008)

Would there happen to be an instruction manual anywhere?


----------



## DjFIL (Jul 27, 2008)

Only spent 15 minutes with it, with output to my high quality DJ headphones.  I am very impressed with this software.  This is right up there with RB-338 (Rebirth by Propellerheads, makers of Reason) with the quality.  My only complaint so far, I can't find away (and i don't know if there is) a way to get more then the standard 4 choice drum kit (kick, snare, open hat, closed hat).  Otherwise the control options and software interface is perfect.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 27, 2008)

I might do one of my ghetto recording to record some of my songs, my friend won't let me borrow his PC Audio Line-In cable.


----------



## jacksonbrown (Jul 27, 2008)

DjFIL said:
			
		

> My only complaint so far, I can't find away (and i don't know if there is) a way to get more then the standard 4 choice drum kit (kick, snare, open hat, closed hat)


Kind of unintuitive, but if you click the Drums button on the far right you'll get the Drum pad page (Side note: When playing a loop, tapping on the pads is quantized, giving you a perfect beat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) where there's an edit button in the upper left corner. Click that, then select the pad you want to edit. There will be a new screen playing a looping sample. Here you can modify the drum like any other synth and add drum-specific FX. Unfortunately, unlike the 2 synths, the changes are song-wide and can't be modified per pattern.

Also, I think I figured out what the SMT/HLD button does on the Kaoss page: SMT interpolates the data changes made on page 3 (doesn't affect page 1 or 2 as far as I can tell). HLD is stepped, good for anything needing a clean rhythm (e.g. chiptunes).


----------



## test84 (Jul 27, 2008)

Is there somewhere to download an english manual/tutorial for it?


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 27, 2008)

Same here. The entire game itself is in English. No Japanese at all. But a complete lack of instructions too...


----------



## knipri (Jul 27, 2008)

I can't believe it's on my ds now. Months of dreaming, then only seconds of downloading and installing. I feel guilty.

Amazing product.


----------



## imprompt (Jul 27, 2008)

any chance of "cheats" or hacks for increased functionality  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sounds are nice and glitchy using the cyclods slo-motion capabilities


----------



## Jackreyes (Jul 27, 2008)

I just get black screen and some jap text on my NCard

And my DSTT gives me rom load error 7...
:'(


----------



## Scathraax (Jul 27, 2008)

No idea what I'm doin' with this piece of software, but damn is it fun!


----------



## Trippy (Jul 27, 2008)

I likes synthesizers.


----------



## Zombie11 (Jul 27, 2008)

On one hand it's lacking, it really needs a live mode where you can manipulate settings and the kaos pad from within song mode. But on the other hand, this is the greatest thing I've ever had on my ds. Thank you korg, this will definitly be seeing the stage


----------



## Calafas (Jul 27, 2008)

ZML said:
			
		

> No idea what I'm doin' with this piece of software, but damn is it fun!





Same, i'm just hitting random things and making crappy beats and stuff, but still fun


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 27, 2008)

I like playing with switches and buutons!


----------



## Trippy (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah I suck at making music but it's fun.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 27, 2008)

tritonfx said:
			
		

> I likes synthesizers.


Hell yeah. I actually played a Korg in Guitar Center and it was fucking awesome until an asshole worker just came over and took the plug out on me because it was closing time. He didn't even give me a warning he just walked over and ripped the plug out.

What a mean way to ruin someones fun.


----------



## MagNetCZ (Jul 27, 2008)

Zombie11 said:
			
		

> On one hand it's lacking, it really needs a live mode where you can manipulate settings and the kaos pad from within song mode. But on the other hand, this is the greatest thing I've ever had on my ds. Thank you korg, this will definitly be seeing the stage


Yeah, and recording of mixer adjustments like in Reason, longer song and whatnot but yeah it's the best you can get on the platform.


----------



## Retal (Jul 27, 2008)

Zombie11 said:
			
		

> On one hand it's lacking, it really needs a live mode


It has one. See the last video (performed by shu-t) in the link that was already posted to this thread.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 27, 2008)

It's like Phoenix Wright. Simple and to the point. No needless extras and such fluff.


----------



## ackers (Jul 27, 2008)

Ohhh this will make a nice bday pressie - for free!


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 27, 2008)

Argh, I'm still confused. I can't get it to change patterns. It only stays on Pattern 1!!!

Someone help!


----------



## berlinka (Jul 27, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Argh, I'm still confused. I can't get it to change patterns. It only stays on Pattern 1!!!
> 
> Someone help!



- click on 'patterns' at the top.
- click on 'copy' 
- click on 'pattern 2'
- change the second pattern

now you've got two different patterns.

- go to 'song'

now the blocks here are in fact the patterns, where in the vertical bar you can choose what pattern gets played. So if you draw 4 blocks in the first empty bar Pattern 1 repeats 4 times. If after that you draw 2 blocks in the second vertical line you get a song with 4x pattern 1 and 2x pattern 2. And if you're done you save and you've got your song saved together with the already created patterns.


----------



## Another World (Jul 27, 2008)

this is by far the coolest bit of software for the ds commercially released. it is such a tiny file and does so much. i'm over whelmed with just playing with it for about 20min. i was able to make a simple beat but the depth of options staggers the mind.

the entire rom is in english. everyone who has a flash kit needs to get this and everyone who doesn't should buy it. between this and nitrotracker i have everything i need to make beats. i'm glad i have an output cable for my pc =)

-another world


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Jul 27, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> ZML said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YEAH! lol


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone tried this in an emulator yet? If it works, the songs could be recorded with perfect quality on the PC.


----------



## JPH (Jul 27, 2008)

This is an excellent game! 
It's got a lot of different options and I'm really surprised it's 100% English (what I've seen so far).


----------



## Pendor (Jul 28, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> This is an excellent game!
> It's got a lot of different options and I'm really surprised it's 100% English (what I've seen so far).



Same thing.

And it wasn't as difficult to use as I expected to be.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 28, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> Anyone tried this in an emulator yet? If it works, the songs could be recorded with perfect quality on the PC.


no$ runs it, but as always with choppy sound.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 28, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woot! Thanks a ton man!


----------



## test84 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jackreyes said:
			
		

> I just get black screen and some jap text on my NCard
> 
> And my DSTT gives me rom load error 7...
> :'(



its verification that works on DSTT is verified by me and others too.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 28, 2008)

I second the request for a manual.  XD  

I think that would probably be the only reason I'd get the English cart come October, honestly.  Ahaha.  I tried it very shortly today, and I messed with....something (there were two axes on the bottom left and it messed with the sound when I moved the stylus to the upper-right).  Oh, and the BPM too.  

Definitely something that'll be permanently on my flashcart though, oh yes.  I'd be insane to remove it since it takes up zero space.


----------



## da_rula (Jul 28, 2008)

Pendor said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, NICE! Maniac Mansion Opening


----------



## NatsuMatto (Jul 28, 2008)

Jhongerkong said:
			
		

> Damn, I wake up early and its already out? Frackin sweet! And its so small too. I was expecting at least 32MB.
> 
> And its a new release that works on the R4! Awesome!




What major release in the last few months HASN'T worked on thr R4, aside from Daigasso! Band Brothers DX?

I'm pissed the team isn't doing updates as much as the next guy, but it's not dead yet.


----------



## Alastair (Jul 28, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> Anyone tried this in an emulator yet? If it works, the songs could be recorded with perfect quality on the PC.


Through a cable to your recorder's audio-in will (or should) have pretty negligible quality loss. Ever listened to music through headphones or speakers plugged in with a cable? That's the sort of quality you're looking at when recording.


----------



## concealed identi (Jul 28, 2008)

Anybody know how to record automations or change settings (filter res, etc) while recording?

There's a few settings that they let you edit as automations (volume, gating, etc) and a few that they let you edit with the Kaoss pad, but I would assume that, like a regular synth, you can record while manually moving dials, yet there's no "record" feature in the edit mode menu...


Any help would be appreciated


----------



## berlinka (Jul 28, 2008)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> Anybody know how to record automations or change settings (filter res, etc) while recording?



If you go into the Kaos pad thing, you see 1.2.3 at the top, you can do effects there. If you tap the red circle more to the right side, whilst playing it records the things you do in the kaos pad, including automation stuff (e.g. panning, volume). It's really really cool!


----------



## WildWon (Jul 28, 2008)

This program is amazing. I saw it was dumped yesterday and snagged it to try it out. Holy hell! About 4 months ago, my buddy got a Kaosilator. I was thinking about pulling it apart and seeing about dumping the software inside to see about making a Kaosilator homebrew.... no fucking need now!

Stoked as shit, and can't wait to get some time off to REALLY fuck around with this thing.  Wish i could have brought it to work.

I *WILL* be buying this when its released in the States.

Korg, i love you.

EDIT: OH, quick question. I haven't had much time with it yet, but:
A. is there an exporting option? (that would be nice to be able to pull out raw tracks to edit on a PC, or... to a lesser extent, just be able to natively pull off the full tracks)
B. if not an option, use a patch cable from the headphones jack to an audio-in?
or
C. is there a way to extract tracks (as a music file, or as a raw track to edit later) from the save game file?

Thanks


----------



## da_rula (Jul 28, 2008)

I did it via audio line-in


----------



## capt.fruitcake (Jul 28, 2008)

Awsome.


----------



## Fat D (Jul 28, 2008)

I did it via Mic in... next time I try using Line in, but that wil be a wiring mess. Listen to the results of double amplification (and I already set record level to minimum): http://rapidshare.com/files/133081352/mariotest.mp3.html


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 28, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> EDIT: OH, quick question. I haven't had much time with it yet, but:
> A. is there an exporting option? (that would be nice to be able to pull out raw tracks to edit on a PC, or... to a lesser extent, just be able to natively pull off the full tracks)
> B. if not an option, use a patch cable from the headphones jack to an audio-in?
> or
> ...


You're limited to B at the moment...It's possible to export your projects and patches to a friend's DS, but that's it...
C might be a possibility in the future if someone writes a tool for it, but I doubt it'll ever happen...And even if it's possible to extract the raw track, what software will you use to edit it? Someone would have to write a VST-plugin that perfectly emulates the DS-10...


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 28, 2008)

Best part of the line in cable, is that it works for a massive array of handhelds and portable music players too. Thanks to DS having a normal headphone jack. Standard connectors FTW!


----------



## makikata (Jul 28, 2008)

Can't make it work on my crappy shitty full of crap DSX. If anyone has got a solution I am willing to try (anything but trashing the cart; burning the dsx, spitting on it and so on)... I was able to run anything with some tricks (the arm7 fix, the "new" arm7 fix) , and now it look like my DSX is finally 100% useless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time to grab another FlashCard. DSX, what a bunch of loosers.


----------



## asuri (Jul 28, 2008)

someone already made a rick astley song ---> is a rickroll song on korg ds  http://www.dsfanboy.com/2008/07/27/astley-...ow-its-feeling/


----------



## WildWon (Jul 28, 2008)

asuri said:
			
		

> someone already made a rick astley song ---> is a rickroll song on korg ds  http://www.dsfanboy.com/2008/07/27/astley-...ow-its-feeling/



I just saw that on YouTube earlier this morning when i was seeing what i could see of DS-10 videos. Hilarious.

There's another fantastic video of a DJ with 4 DS's, each running DS-10 into an actual mixer.



Looks like hella fun!


----------



## pbolmstedt (Jul 28, 2008)

makikata said:
			
		

> Can't make it work on my crappy shitty full of crap DSX. If anyone has got a solution I am willing to try (anything but trashing the cart; burning the dsx, spitting on it and so on)... I was able to run anything with some tricks (the arm7 fix, the "new" arm7 fix) , and now it look like my DSX is finally 100% useless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I was hoping this would work. =[


----------



## tomazzzi (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah can t get it running on my crappy ds x too !

grrrr if i had one those guys in front of me...


----------



## terminator99 (Jul 28, 2008)

Its very good it will take some time getting use to.


There is a link in my signature, my real first attempt at KORG-DS, Tell me what you think!


----------



## makikata (Jul 28, 2008)

pbolmstedt said:
			
		

> makikata said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, if you have got a DS-x, try any trick... maybe there is a solution, I don't know. Try... even if I am going to buy this nice piece of software available for the DS once it reaches Europe. It deserves it!


----------



## phantoccine (Jul 28, 2008)

has anyone here tried with the m3 simply? I patched it with arm7, updated my firmware, and I don't even get a japanese error message, just a black screen. any help?


----------



## Calafas (Jul 29, 2008)

phantoccine said:
			
		

> has anyone here tried with the m3 simply? I patched it with arm7, updated my firmware, and I don't even get a japanese error message, just a black screen. any help?




Did you update your firmware to v1.14?   Works fine for me, I didnt patch it or anything.

Just makes sure your on 1.14


----------



## concealed identi (Jul 29, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Cool thanks, I figured that out after a little while but wasn't around my computer.



My only issue with this program is that you can only make 16 patterns, and each pattern can only be 16 steps, making it really hard to make a song that isn't incredibly simple, as I use at least 4 of those 16 patterns just to make a basic melody.


Am I missing something? Is there a way to increase the steps of a pattern past 16 or save more than 16 patterns per song? It just feels INCREDIBLY limited.


----------



## torpor (Jul 29, 2008)

Anyone know if it works with Supercard DS Lite (micro SD) somehow?


----------



## da_rula (Jul 30, 2008)

It works with my Supercard SD, so think it will work.


----------



## feds4u (Jul 30, 2008)

Seems like this program is everything I hoped it would be and more. I'm sorry i'm LTTP.  Going to try this ASAP.


----------



## makikata (Jul 30, 2008)

Still no luck with the DS-x? Damn. Anyway, I'm off to Japan soon. Think I will grab this


----------



## torpor (Jul 30, 2008)

How did you get it to work with Supercard?  Did you have to do any patching or something?  Maybe I've got the wrong file .. is the one with the 'onboard bonus mp3 file' the same one you guys are using?  sorry to be asking stupid questions, but i'm dying for this thing!


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2008)

torpor said:
			
		

> How did you get it to work with Supercard?  Did you have to do any patching or something?  Maybe I've got the wrong file .. is the one with the 'onboard bonus mp3 file' the same one you guys are using?  sorry to be asking stupid questions, but i'm dying for this thing!



I have NO idea what you're talking about with the "onboard bonus mp3 file." Could you explain that a little bit more?


----------



## torpor (Jul 30, 2008)

The archive I found with this in it had a folder in it called "Quarantine-Break_vs_Noisia-QRNUK006-VINYL-2008-sour (Bonus!)" .. 

but I've now found another copy and will see if it works with my SD lite .. hopefully!


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2008)

torpor said:
			
		

> The archive I found with this in it had a folder in it called "Quarantine-Break_vs_Noisia-QRNUK006-VINYL-2008-sour (Bonus!)" ..
> 
> but I've now found another copy and will see if it works with my SD lite .. hopefully!



lol i think that was a "personal bonus" kind of thing. Yea, what i got was just the backup and the standard files that come along with it lol. Was the bonus any good? Was it even MADE with the Korg software? I mean, does it at least sound like it?


----------



## torpor (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, it was some sorta compo or whatever .. but anyway I think I found the archive you guys are using, its all good on that side, but whenever I try to start it I just get two black screens.

Anyone know if I need to have my Passkey in or whatever, or some card in the DS slot?  I've patched my DS to not need Passkey (or is it Superkey, I forget, can't find it any more) so maybe thats the issue? Please advise, I'm a total dweeb at this DS stuff ..


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, you're using the older Supercard slot-2 model. I didn't read back, if you'd mentioned it, and assumed with Supercard, you meant a DS-1... I have no idea how to get any of those working... never played with em. Sorry :-\


----------



## torpor (Jul 30, 2008)

darn so its possible it won't work for me then, using a supercard ds lite (microSD) .. in that case, whats the *best* cart to get?  i'm going to buy this korg software as soon as it is released in europe, but in the mean time i'm not going to wait so .. got a recommendation for me?  some place to buy it online?


----------



## makikata (Jul 30, 2008)

torpor said:
			
		

> darn so its possible it won't work for me then, using a supercard ds lite (microSD) .. in that case, whats the *best* cart to get?  i'm going to buy this korg software as soon as it is released in europe, but in the mean time i'm not going to wait so .. got a recommendation for me?  some place to buy it online?



Play-Asia, worldwide shipping


----------



## torpor (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, no i mean the best cart for me to buy (R4, whatever) to replace my old and useless supercard lite ..


----------



## A Divine Unicorn (Jul 30, 2008)

The_Super_Inframan said:
			
		

> Has annyone got this working on the G6 Lite?
> 
> It starts and the "formating save data" message appears and then nothing happens (i waited some minutes)...
> 
> ...



wow. VERY IMPRESSIVE. i downloaded those and plan to put them on my psp mem stick to have playing in the bg as i play Wipeout Pulse


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 30, 2008)

This game works fine on Supercard CF with the latest software and firmware. I can confirm that.


----------



## A Divine Unicorn (Jul 30, 2008)

got it to work. G6 users, update the pc uploading software via the website and then put the game on there. i did it with Normal and rom trim and it's workign great. a few hours of toying around and i can see a decent song coming up!


----------



## tamzarian (Jul 30, 2008)

If you want to play this on a SC DS 1 you need to change the save type to 64mbit.


----------



## joegravy (Jul 30, 2008)

i just made a song using this great app and its really really cool (even with a few accessibility issues). i have a question though, is there a way to modify the synths or play with the mixer while the song is playing (SONG mode)? everytime i try to do this, the playback switches back to PATTERN mode and it will loop continuously on that pattern instead of following the song structure.


----------



## HopOnRocks (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anyone been able to get this to work on a M3 Slim SD (Slot 2) card?
I checked the wiki and it says it works with Soft Reset, 4X, Trim Rom and Force R/W... I'm after trying all kinds of options and it still locks up when I start it up.
"Formatting data, do not turn off the system" or something like that.
Anyone know what I can do to fix this? Anyone have a save file, or even better a DAT file for this that might help me out?


----------



## mofute (Jul 31, 2008)

tamzarian said:
			
		

> If you want to play this on a SC DS 1 you need to change the save type to 64mbit.



what other settings if any do you enabled/disabled? just setting it to 64mbit isn't working for my DS 1


----------



## nithron (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah.. i'm using an old M3 SD, latest game manager and English firmware(Irritatingly, the English firmware is now a version behind the Chinese one), and it doesn't work. It crashes at "Formatting save data", unless I use the arm7 patch, and then it just crashes at the title instead.

Not sure why the Wiki claims 100% compatibility, as clearly... That's not the case.


----------



## torpor (Aug 1, 2008)

Can anyone give me some clues what I need to do to make this work on a Supercard DS Lite (micro SD) setup?  I'm a bit confused why its not working .. does it need to be converted or something?


----------



## playallday (Aug 5, 2008)

mofute said:
			
		

> tamzarian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Odd I'm running it fine on my SCD1 and didn't modified any settings in it (just trimmed with the R4 one).


----------



## red66 (Aug 5, 2008)

nithron said:
			
		

> Yeah.. i'm using an old M3 SD, latest game manager and English firmware(Irritatingly, the English firmware is now a version behind the Chinese one), and it doesn't work. It crashes at "Formatting save data", unless I use the arm7 patch, and then it just crashes at the title instead.
> 
> Not sure why the Wiki claims 100% compatibility, as clearly... That's not the case.



Got a 3M Perfect minisd slot-2 witha passcard for slot-1
have firm ware v35 latest english atm and 36v mangaer for software but the game keeps freezing at Formatting the save data...
wtf am i doing wrong


----------



## nithron (Aug 6, 2008)

Right, Red66... You can apply the Arm7 fix, shown here, with instructions

That'll get you past the Save Data error.

However, on my card at least, once you get past that it just freezes at the title screen anyway.

I've tried basically every other combination of settings to try and get it to work, no luck. Perhaps it'll work with the next firmware update?

I suppose I could just flash my cart with the latest Chinese firmware, anyone know what that would do? Would it just go wrong, or would I just have chinese menus?


----------



## olosi (Aug 7, 2008)

Wonderfull I'll give it a try ..... just to enjoy....


----------



## torpor (Aug 7, 2008)

Okay I got it working with my Supercard .. the fix was, duh, naturally .. to patch the file using the Supercard.exe program that .. wait for it .. PATCHES FILES!  Of course I had to get the latest version from Supercard.cn, and once I did that (under Crossover for Mac OSX, no less!) everything went smoothly.. 

Great!  So now I'm gonna buy the real DS10 card as soon as its available, but in the meantime I'm having a great time jamming away ..


----------



## red66 (Aug 7, 2008)

nithron said:
			
		

> Right, Red66... You can apply the Arm7 fix, shown here, with instructions
> 
> That'll get you past the Save Data error.
> 
> ...




Nithron thnx for the info it is like you said getting passed the save screen with np now.
And it feezes on the Title screen.
Tried Sakura on M3-perfect slot-2 but couldnt make it work
I will keep on try'ng finding a fix for this one. for M3 perfect cards (slot-2)
Tried Sakura on M3-perfect slot-2 but couldnt make it work  
If you got it tell il do the same thnx for the tip 

Greetz


----------



## Zerrix (Aug 12, 2008)

Does this work on R4DS and will it be released in USA/EUR?
I heard it maybe good, so I'm trying it if it works on my R4DS =).


----------



## Olivil (Aug 22, 2008)

How can I get this to work on M3DS Real.. =( It froze at "formatting save data" so I patched it (arm7, MaxCrass Method, posted earlier), now it freeze at the title screen with Sakura 1.11X, iTouch 2.0 and M3DS Real 3.9X (Triple Loader, latest version). Is there a fix?


----------



## indytone (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi.

So, yeah, anyone know of a manual or online tutorial on how to use this kind of sequencer?

I use Cubase a lot, but the sequencing is laid out differently.

I want to be able to loop a beat and record melodies that are longer than 16 steps over it.


----------



## BionicTom (Oct 16, 2008)

So, are there any websites yet that show sound-settings or anything like that?


----------

